# VK | Introducing Lace Wicks



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

Vape King is proud to introduce you to our inhouse brand of cotton - Lace Wicks

Re-wick your RDA, RTA or RDTA with style with the all new Lace Wicks from Vape King. These are super easy to use and are perfectly pre-cut to work with 90% of all wicking requirements. Lace it and wick it today. 


Waste Less Cotton
Wick Faster
Wick Smarter
Pre-cut
100% Pharma Grade Cotton
Certified Organic
No Bleach
No Cotton Taste
20 PC in a box
Get yours here for only R80.00

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

This looks great @Stroodlepuff 
Congrats

Can i ask what is the diameter of the lace end?
I want to know what is the smallest ID coil i can use it with?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

